# The Balinese Cabinet Conversion



## Schnecke (May 2, 2014)

Hi All,

Moose has been enjoying his time in his current display cabinet, but I was lucky enough to get my hands on a big Balinese cabinet, so it's time for another conversion!

Original Cabinet, just on 400 Litres:





New Cabinet, approx. 750 Litres:






Plans are to:


Cut the rods/bars out & put glass behind the doors
Seal the inside with water based urethane & install vents (and close off unwanted holes) 
Fit the heat panel (Pro Herp 80 Watt unit - had it for 5 months now and it was the BEST thing I've never bought, very happy) 
Put a basking shelf under the heat panel (using the support piece that is there already) 
Cut out a 30x40cm hole in the top shelf so he can sit above the heat panel also 
Install 2 x 60cm LED strip lighting on aluminium rod for safety (don't want them coming unstuck)
Install 2 locks externally so no escapes. 
Gather together some branches and get decorating! 


Will of course post progress photo's.

Completion date eta is a week and a half!


----------



## ronhalling (May 2, 2014)

That will look hectic, but why destroy the balinese look of the cabinet, if i was doing it i would put sliding glass entry into the front and leave the doors alone except to put "Z" hinges on them so when open they can fold around to the sides but when closed will still look like a fabulous Balinese cabinet, there is a smaller version of the 1 you have i have been thinking of buying up here and doing a conversion on but i think i will wait till you finish yours before i do.  .........................Ron


----------



## Schnecke (May 4, 2014)

I actually dislike the metal bars (to be honest, they remind me of a jail and it's weird putting Moose into Jail haha) and I can't wait to get rid of them. 

These doors do fold back all the way around, but I won't need that function.

Only a little bit of progress today, as I lent out my jigsaw and forgot to get it back, so could only get a little bit done (plus, I'm a typical female when it comes to using power tools, I'm slow and not so confident!

Locks onto inside top of left door and outer top of the right door:






Plus the marking and drilling ready for the jig saw for the hole in the top shelf and the 2 holes in the back wall for the vents (one at the bottom middle and one just above the top shelf at the left. I chose these places based on where some ugly larger holes are and it's easier to plug the 2 proper holes as they were cut with proper hold saws instead of home made jobs with a drill.

On the back rail you will see another small hole and thats where the thermostat probe will come through and I've made a dodgy channel (that will be covered by the basking shelf) so the thermostat probe cord is hidden but not crushed.






Glass measurements being given to the glass guys tomorrow and will update as soon as I've got the vents in, base and basking shelves sealed and the glass fitted.


----------



## Schnecke (May 9, 2014)

Okay, so I've been a little bit behind (I re-injured my ankle at the start of the week, while in the process of getting over lateral ligamentous - ouch!) and I'm finally back on track.

The plan tonight is to angle grind the bars out and jigsaw out the sections of timber needed for the vents and shelf hole (they are already pre-marked and pre-drilled)

Then I will re-stain where I've cut out and seal the shelf and floor.

If I have time and it's not too dark (working outside under a pergola that doesn't have the best light and my camping lead light is MIA) I will mount the LED's (tested and very impressed with quality and brightness)

Then tomorrow I am off to go branch hunting so I can clean and sanitise them and have to pick up a 12v splitter and power supply (the one I used to test the LED's with was from my reef tank Auto Top Off Unit so I can't steal that HAHA)

Project should be 90% complete this weekend if I get the glass back from my brother, cut to size and then it's just a case of having it all cleaned up and aired for another week before moving it inside next weekend.

Exciting times!


----------



## Schnecke (May 9, 2014)

OKAY - So it turns out that me + Angle Grinder.... aren't friends. I turned it on, freaked out, turned it off, regained my composure, turned it on and touched the bar 3 times before going "Nup, Nup, not happening" and popping it down and picking up the jigsaw to finish the vent holes.

Will get my brother or friend to help over the weekend instead.





The Basking Shelf (450x450) notched out in the back corner and stained (being sealed tomorrow)




And finally, the hold through the top shelf and vents installed (need to tack down the side panels as balinese cabinets aren't known for being the most WELL put together pieces haha.)






More tomorrow! Looking forward to getting it finished, cleaned, sealed and polished up.


----------



## Schnecke (May 9, 2014)

And the LED's are glued onto the plastic angle ready to be screwed into place tomorrow 




.............. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand my cat is slightly bonkers.


----------



## Schnecke (May 10, 2014)

Okay so the lighting is in and wiring secured.





And the current state of things! The Basking Shelf isn't secured yet, was just a test fit for the hole to be drilled through it for the thermostat probe. The white strip is plastic angle to stop the substrate from falling out of the enclosure.


----------



## Schnecke (May 12, 2014)

OKAY! Door Bars are GONE (with thanks to an extra special someone for helping me) The doors aren't shut, but you get the idea ;-)





Close up. They are ground out and smoothed off with a flap disc, so all I need to do it stain the raw timber and the glass can go in!


----------



## Schnecke (May 13, 2014)

Glass in, trim varnished, entire enclosure cleaned up, gaps filled and a few coats of sealer have been applied.

Branches have been measured and cut and are waiting patiently until tomorrow when they will be installed.

Starting to look like an enclosure!

Still can't secure the basking shelf until I have the thermostat probe in place.


----------



## Schnecke (May 15, 2014)

Furnishing time!

Artificial plants should be here tomorrow and the branches are yet to be secured. The one with the fork towards the right will end up fully horizontal and they will all be screwed into place for safety.

I originally wasn't going to put one above the basking shelf but Moose's favourite place after a feed is up on his current fork under the heat panel and this one is pretty much identical to his current fork, so I thought I'd do that for him again 

He will be moving into the new place in less than 2 days time!




P.S. I used Cabot's water based urethane and the cure (off gassing) time was only 2 days, there is absolutely no smell left. Very impressed with the product and re-coating time was quick.


----------



## Schnecke (May 17, 2014)

And in he goes! Spent last night checking everything out 





Total build cost break down:

Cabinet $103
Glass: Free
Basking Shelf: $23 (Had to buy a whole 1.8m length
Stain: Free (Already had)
Vents $24
Plants: $50
Screws, fixings, locks etc $25

Total: $225

Sold the old enclosure for $150

*Total upgrade cost from 400L to 750L = $75.00*


----------



## Schnecke (May 19, 2014)

Someone seems to be enjoying the new pad! 




Has been out and about every evening, even relieved himself on the substrate (yay, he barely EVER does that) so hopefully he is enjoying the new found floor space 

He is such a great pet, he deserves to be in luxury!


----------



## Chris1 (May 19, 2014)

GREAT JOB!!

I love it almost as much as Moose does!!


----------



## Schnecke (May 19, 2014)

Thanks  I'm pretty chuffed with the whole thing, it's such a nice furniture piece and I'm so glad I took the plunge to get it.


----------

